#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-07
 * Takyoji curiously inquires tonyyarusso about what functionality he would like to see in a ticket support system (as lightly discussed at the installfest)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-08
<Takyoji> Gah, I hate when people overcommercialize FOSS
<Takyoji> I occasionally hear of puppet for sysadmin across numerous workstations, but the fact that it's written in Ruby, and therefore requires Ruby and it's further dependencies to be installed, turns me off. So I was thinking of making something with Python, and quite simplistic as well. So I went to get the source code of Puppet for the hell of it (for ideas) aaand: http://info.puppetlabs.com/download
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: No no - what I wanted to make was an inventory system, of which ticketing would be one component.
<Takyoji> and any other components?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: lol.  For what it's worth, this is the real page:  http://puppetlabs.com/misc/download-options/
<Takyoji> and yes, I know
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Monitoring and configuration management would be other good things to integrate.
<tonyyarusso> But the inventory itself is the part most lacking.
<Takyoji> And to what depth of inventory or what organizational fashion?
<Takyoji> Because we could easily draft a database model in MySQL Workbench or directly make a Django model.
<tonyyarusso> It should understand logical systems, physical machines, individual machine components, application-level tasks, networks, addresses, contacts, maintainers, and customers, for starters.
<Takyoji> 'logical systems' such as?
<tonyyarusso> For instance if you had a cluster or cloud where multiple physical machines behaved as one.
<Takyoji> also, there could be scripts made for it as well for detecting internal hardware and automatically adding it
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Or even having a machine with a web server and another with a database server working together.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-11
<Takyoji> We really need to throw together an initiative of people being active in support channels. Pretty much all the FOSS support channels are filled with people, but nobody ever helps/answers.
<tonyyarusso> Or they answer incorrectly :P
<Takyoji> right now I'm looking for a way to disable 'switch users' option, so that user sessions don't pile up, but I'm under the impression that it would be set in a user's .gconf folder, but then that would mean they can remove it. Is there a way to disable it system-wide and not have users be able to remove the enforcement?
<Takyoji> Also, I found that it is desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_user_switching which dictates such
<Takyoji> I've asked on various channels, even the official GNOME channel, no answers.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a system-wide version of the same key?  Can that tool - sabayon maybe - do it?
<Takyoji> I'm under the impression that there's also a gconf registry in /etc or similar that's supposed to be system-wide and I think you can enforce certain values as 'mandatory', but I don't know how to go about that.
<Takyoji> in a way that I can do it via command line on several systems via SSH
<tonyyarusso> /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory looks promising
<tonyyarusso> You can probably use gconftool with the --config-source option to use that
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: does that help?
<Takyoji> I believe so
<Takyoji> I've concocted: gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_user_switching true
<tonyyarusso> seems plausible
<Takyoji> Next I wonder how one can remotely set the default email client. :P
<Takyoji> I srsly should document all the things I find through this process of remote sysadmin through SSH
<Takyoji> I say, I could certainly become an LPIC-3 faster than ye. :P
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Takyoji> Have you set up Evolution for a whole network of users using only commandline, and setup network printers, and so on (all via command line)? :P
<tonyyarusso> Sadly I've never had a need to.
<Takyoji> of course I could do all this in person, but that means a $72 drive there
<Takyoji> (just from gas and car wear)
<Takyoji> in-person*
<tonyyarusso> Hey Takyoji - you know how you were talking about managing labs and things?  Could you document the hell out of what you know and send it to me?  There's someone at work who wants to do a presentation about managing Linux labs for school environments, so that would be handy for him to have.
<Takyoji> Right now I'm sort of doing things by hand, as of things on a per-workstation basis (I don't have puppet or anything setup for deployment)
<Takyoji> But yes, I can document all the details of the setup, as there is some witty automation that I have for it all
<tonyyarusso> Even just your scripting stuff is fine.
<rlaager> tonyyarusso: A Google search found this: http://http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/notes/debian/server.html
<rlaager> The Debian packaging outlined therein is more or less what I'm doing. I'm not using Puppet at all. Now, I'm dealing with servers, not lab workstations, so this isn't perfectly applicable to what you're asking.
<rlaager> We work with a K12 school and used CloneZilla to image their Windows lab computers.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-12
<Takyoji> Just read this: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/11/11/1752226/linux-mint-the-new-ubuntu
<Takyoji> which reminds me of the stupid disgust from remembering: http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/11/01/0018225/are-power-users-too-cool-for-ubuntu-unity
<Takyoji> which makes me feel Shuttleworth is in blatant denial and shouldn't really be taken seriously at all.
<Takyoji> it's also a part of "we know better than you, of what you 'need', so only our opinions count"
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: is there anything wrong with Shuttleworth said. 'Fortunately in Ubuntu there are tons of options and lots of choice and ways to skin the cat.'
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tonyyarusso> Mint users just haven't realized that they're about to lose their precious Gnome 2 too :P
<tonyyarusso> Also, "defecting in droves"?  Really?  And you're going to link to distrowatch to call something "most popular"?  Fail.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-11-03
<tonyyarusso> mthx: Oh, that'd be my fault.  Priorities and all...  What I'd really like is for someone to go through the effort of migrating it from Drupal 6 to Drupal 7.
 * tonyyarusso is getting food, but will be back
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-11-06
<mthx> tonyyarusso: Ahh, I see. I haven't actually worked with Drupal at all, but if you need some help with it I can do some quick study and help where possible.
